# When do smokers generally go on sale?



## menk45 (Aug 8, 2011)

When there is something I want to purchase, generally I am a very impatient person.  However, I think I am being given an oppportunity to be patient...

I am looking to purchase a Weber Smokey Mountain to replace my Gourmet ECB

side note: Does putting the word "gourmet" in front of ECB really make it sound more sophisticated?  Probably not, but it makes me feel better.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Generally speaking, when do smokers go on sale? The best price I have been able to find is $259.99 w/free shipping, but they are currently out of stock.  http://www.aimtofind.com/grills-and...key-mountain-cooker-pn-721001-2011-model.html

Any chance of finding a better deal when they are "out of season?"


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 8, 2011)

Usually in the fall they get discounted.


----------



## meateater (Aug 8, 2011)

Bass Pro runs a special every Thanksgiving on MES and others.


----------



## fpnmf (Aug 8, 2011)

I got mine off amazon!!

    Craig


----------

